# Wheelers Shrimp Goby?



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy was sold 2 me as a wheelers goby.   He eats and is fine with all the other fish. He paired up with the pistol shrimp. But my question is, is he really a wheelers? He looks sort of dull. Also if he is a wheelers, is that goby compatible with other peaceful shrimp gobies? Any thought? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have seens ome pretty dark wheeler gobies. Do the white bars go all the way through to the bottom of the fishes body? Wheelers can be kept with other peacfull shrimp gobies provided with enough rock work and floor space. I have a watch man and a wheelers in a 20 long.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The white lines r more like a yellow. But yes they do go all the way through to the bottom of the fish. I thought that watch mans HATE other shrimp gobies? If it is a yellow or pink spot, than that is what i have heard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

OOPS,I ment to say yellow watchmen.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So would the wheelers share a borrow with a high fin shrimp goby? Because the wheelers is wicked shy so the high fin which is out A LOT more, sort of lead the wheelers to think it is safe and come out more. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bump***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

They may not share a home but as I said before I think you should v good with enough rock and floor space.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

But will the high fin help bring out the wheelers? And i rescaped the tank  and i think there is A LOT more territory areas. Also as u can see the tank is sort of "life less" cus the possum wrasse hides in the rocks, scooter blenny on the sand, and the wheelers is in his borrow. So any suggestions on a small reef fish that will give the tank some activity?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Are you against percula or ocelaris clown fish? Geometric pygmy hawk fish are cool. I like srpringeri damsels as they are not as aggressive nor do they get big.Hmmm let me thing here.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not against clowns, its just that they can get sort of aggressive in small tanks, same with the damsels. With the possum wrasse i dont want 2 take any chances, cus he is just starting 2 come out a little, and he finally seems happy. The hawk fish is cool but it seems like it will do a lot of sitting around. I dont want any firefish, got 2 regulars in my other tank and that purple one i had ended up dying mysteriously. What about a tail spot blenny & a bangaii? Or another small wrasse (NOT A 6 LINE WRASSE)? Any ideas of another small wrasse or a tail spot blenny and a bangaii? Or is there a dwarf angel that doesnt pick at corals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

All the really small dwarf angels will nip at a coral or two so I might steer clear of them for now. I do like the tail spot blenny,I like many blennies though.


----------

